# Need advice on chicken coop



## Hamiam (May 12, 2017)

I am new to BYC but not new to chickens. Years ago, my husband built me a chicken tractor out of our son's radio flyer wagon. I decided to go bigger this time & bought a goat trailer to modify. The lighting isn't so great in the pictures, I'm not sure if you can see the floor is thick rubber. When the chicks are full grown, I'll remove the rubber mats (I'll use pine shavings for now & clean daily) We took off the flat medal roof & welded on metal rafters & installed roof. We still have to cut thru the metal front (closest to hitch) to install a nesting boxes. We'll use an electric netting fence around the chicken tractor while they free range in the pasture but still close them up at night. My question is placement of the roosting bars. We have so many coons around here & I fear if the electric fence were to ever fail, they could reach in & grab a hen. I've thought about putting chicken wire on one side & putting the roosting bars to that side. We are not sure yet about how we will winterized the coop. Removable panels? It gets so hot here in the DFW area, ventilation is very important. We do plan on making a platform on the rear side behind the tire for a water container & run horizontal nipples inside. Unsure on the feeder but maybe a PVC pipe type. I would love to have some opinions on how you would make this trailer into a chicken tractor. See if you can spot our black Dog, Bella. She's been a big help!


----------



## 21hens-incharge (May 12, 2017)

I would use 1/2inch hardware cloth instead of chicken wire. Coons can rip through and reach through chicken wire.

It looks like the existing wire should keep larger critters out. What about weasels and snakes? Not sure what critters are in your area. You may want to do the hardware cloth the whole way around at least 2 foot up. If a hen is napping by unprotected wire she could still be grabbed.

I think adding winter panels will work well. I am certain you will get that worked out. 

Getting chicks is exciting! 
I think I may get a few tomorrow for my broody hen. She is solid on the nest now.

What breeds are you getting?


----------



## Hamiam (May 12, 2017)

Thank you @21hens-in charge. No weasels but do have snakes. The hardware cloth overlapping the current metal, may make small enough spaces to keep most things out. My husband thinks I'm paranoid. He hasn't read the sad stories on BYC. I would have never thought that a raccoon would eat a chicken alive! 
I had planned on getting Barred Rock again. However, the feed store had Black Australorps & Red sexlinks pulets on sale, buy 1 get 2 free. (They were getting quite big & out growing their enclosure) I knew nothing about either breed but left with 12 total. Afterwards I got on BYC & got educated. I think I'll be happy with the Black Australorps but not so sure about the Sexlinks. Time will tell. I'm trying to be open minded & get out of my comfort zone.


----------



## 21hens-incharge (May 12, 2017)

Aussies are my all time favorite breed. Just wait til they get the adult feathers in! The colors are very pretty.
I know very little about the red sex links sadly.

I think erring on the side of caution is a good idea.... Especially since you would not want that kiddo to be the one to find the body.


----------



## Hamiam (May 12, 2017)

That pic is my youngest grandson. This is my oldest Grandson. Both love animals!


----------



## 21hens-incharge (May 12, 2017)

My Aussies have been my best long term layers. I had a flock years ago and even at 5 years old most laid daily. I had to give them away as I had to move to town so no idea how well they did after that.
My current flock has a lot of Aussie babies in it. 

They are very trouble free birds.

Cute grandkids by the way.


----------



## eggbert420 (May 12, 2017)

I live in Texas also, in the summer  your chicken will appreciate the extra ventilation. I  put my perch above the nesting boxes so that nothing could reach in.


----------



## Hamiam (May 12, 2017)

Aahhhhh Thanks @21hens-incharge.
Great news about the Aussies. So far, they are a wild bunch. I have them in a large dog kennel at night in the garage. I've placed several roost inside & tray has paper towels covered with pine shavings that's changed daily. I'm letting them free range in the yard with my supervision during the day (I don't get a lot done inside) but I handle each one each morning & then each night, I do an inspection of full body & feet.  They just tolerate it. I'm hoping they become as tame as my barred rocks were.


----------



## Hamiam (May 12, 2017)

eggbert420 said:


> I live in Texas also, in the summer  your chicken will appreciate the extra ventilation. I  put my perch above the nesting boxes so that nothing could reach in.
> View attachment 33587


Great job on your perch. our nesting boxes will stick out of the coop with a lid that can be opened up by the hitch area. Because I have 12 hens & I want them all to roost & stay off the floor (someday I will take up the mat & the droppings can fall to the ground thru the metal) I think I need the roost to go length wise (trailer is 4 feet wide & 8 feet long) my husband doesn't want to take up floor space & thinks the roost should be closer to the sides. Even if we  put hardware cloth over the existing metal, I'm scared of coons. We could put the roost with the metal roof being at their backs but that's an almost 5 ft drop to the floor. .??


----------



## 21hens-incharge (May 13, 2017)

They mellow a lot when they start laying.  Mine never like getting picked up. I do handle mine a little each day too. Makes adult health checks easier.

I have a cockerel in my lot of chicks this year.  even at just 5 weeks he is acting up. He would be an ornery too given what I am seeing already. 


The males are easy to spot early on.


----------



## Hamiam (May 13, 2017)

21hens-incharge said:


> They mellow a lot when they start laying.  Mine never like getting picked up. I do handle mine a little each day too. Makes adult health checks easier.
> 
> I have a cockerel in my lot of chicks this year.  even at just 5 weeks he is acting up. He would be an ornery too given what I am seeing already.
> 
> ...


 
I hope all my Aussies are females. Only a few are starting to get their Fluffy butt feathers. Time will tell. I think mine are around 5 weeks also, but I'm just guessing. (they didn't tell me at the feed store). I'll try to take a picture of a few today to show you. If you get a chance, can you post a pic of your Cockerel?  Ttyl


----------



## ddschicks (May 13, 2017)

I think that having hardware cloth over the cage will be enough to keep out coons. I had regular chicken wire over my chain-link cage and nothing bothered them for years until one seemed to pull up the edge where we had not attached it well enough. If you are sure to attach the wire securely, and you use hardware cloth rather than chicken wire you should be golden. Then you can have the roost wherever you want


----------



## Hamiam (May 13, 2017)

ddschicks said:


> I think that having hardware cloth over the cage will be enough to keep out coons. I had regular chicken wire over my chain-link cage and nothing bothered them for years until one seemed to pull up the edge where we had not attached it well enough. If you are sure to attach the wire securely, and you use hardware cloth rather than chicken wire you should be golden. Then you can have the roost wherever you want



Thanks ddschicks! My husband is complaining about it. He said a it already looks like a jail. To me, security is more important than looks. I can't wait to hear what he says about the Fort Knox that I want built to contain my future goats!


----------



## 21hens-incharge (May 13, 2017)

They get combs early if they are boys. Mine has a comb 2 to 3 times the size of the birds in your pics. I think yours are right around 5 weeks in your pics. The pics you posted are for sure girls.
I will have to dig out the camera and then get on the desktop computer to try and get a pic of the little jerkface posted. Yes he already is a jerk..... To my dark Brahma chick of course. That will not go well for him as I rather like my Gretchen.
Now I have raised quite a few Aussies and can usually spot a male by 3 weeks.


----------



## Hamiam (May 13, 2017)

21hens-incharge said:


> They get combs early if they are boys. Mine has a comb 2 to 3 times the size of the birds in your pics. I think yours are right around 5 weeks in your pics. The pics you posted are for sure girls.
> I will have to dig out the camera and then get on the desktop computer to try and get a pic of the little jerkface posted. Yes he already is a jerk..... To my dark Brahma chick of course. That will not go well for him as I rather like my Gretchen.
> Now I have raised quite a few Aussies and can usually spot a male by 3 weeks.


Then all of mine are Female. They all look the same except for some growing more fluffy feathers on their butts than others. I tried to take a picture earlier today but they wouldn't stand still. Very uncooperative bunch! Or maybe just camera shy. 
Just got back from the hardware store, better help hubby put the hardware cloth on. Ttyl


----------



## RonC (May 13, 2017)

You should like the red Sexlinks. Mine were very friendly and good layers. I'd just securely attach hardware cloth to cover the area near the roosts and possibly around the bottom to keep coons from reaching in. And howdy from a DFW neighbor, northeast Dallas area.


----------



## Hamiam (May 13, 2017)

RonC said:


> You should like the red Sexlinks. Mine were very friendly and good layers. I'd just securely attach hardware cloth to cover the area near the roosts and possibly around the bottom to keep coons from reaching in. And howdy from a DFW neighbor, northeast Dallas area.


Hi neighbor, we live in Cottondale (since Cottondale is too small to have a post office, we have a Paradise address). So far the Sexlinks are the friendliest. The Australorps are my "girls gone wild"!  Thanks for the advise.


----------



## Leahs Mom (May 13, 2017)

eggbert420 said:


> I live in Texas also, in the summer  your chicken will appreciate the extra ventilation. I  put my perch above the nesting boxes so that nothing could reach in.
> View attachment 33587



@eggbert420 
It looks like you have chicken wire on yours.  A raccoon can take it's hands and rip it right open whether you have them up above it or not.  So just a word of caution, I'd use hardware cloth rather than the chicken wire.


----------



## Hamiam (May 13, 2017)

* 


 Update: hardware cloth installed.* We used 3 foot all around. The back door & side door completely covered. Not sure if we will change the roosting bars but for now, it should do. I put them inside for a few hours today but it will be too cold tonight without the removable side panels we're still making. I also plan on putting pine shavings on top of the very, very, heavy rubber floor mats. I hope that we don't have to put the hardware cloth over the floor when they get bigger,I know that the poo will stick to it & plug it up. If the hens roost & the chicken tractor is surrounded by electric netting, surely no coon could reach them. First picture shows what the floor is made of under the mats.Its hard to tell in the picture but it is 1" deep metal bars. Next we work on the feeder, water systems & nesting boxes.


----------



## 21hens-incharge (May 13, 2017)

You may end up putting some painted plywood on those bars. It looks like that could be the hard part to clean. I am not sure of the spacing on the bars BUT I had a hen have as freak accident. She got a single toe caught in the only exposed slot on my mental brackets that hold my roosts. She flailed and nearly lost the toe if not her life. I was home and heard the chaos so was quick tho be able to rescue.

The board has been replaced and covers that danger spot.

A painted piece of plywood could be made to be removable for replacement or hosing off. I say painted since mine painted with porch paint are still holding up to weekly scrapings after I scoop out the shavings.


----------



## Hamiam (May 13, 2017)

21hens-incharge said:


> You may end up putting some painted plywood on those bars. It looks like that could be the hard part to clean. I am not sure of the spacing on the bars BUT I had a hen have as freak accident. She got a single toe caught in the only exposed slot on my mental brackets that hold my roosts. She flailed and nearly lost the toe if not her life. I was home and heard the chaos so was quick tho be able to rescue.
> 
> The board has been replaced and covers that danger spot.
> 
> A painted piece of plywood could be made to be removable for replacement or hosing off. I say painted since mine painted with porch paint are still holding up to weekly scrapings after I scoop out the shavings.


Oh my! So glad you were home. Thank you for pointing that out. 


There are spaces between the boards  & the large wires. I will definitely paint the boards & look for a safe fix. I'll let you know how it goes. Thanks again @21hens-incharge


----------



## 21hens-incharge (May 13, 2017)

The wire slat floor too. 


You are welcome. Learn from others mistakes. Life hurts less that way.

Honestly that rubber mat is a blessing in disguise really. I would use it and see how it goes.


----------



## eggbert420 (May 13, 2017)

Leahs Mom said:


> @eggbert420
> It looks like you have chicken wire on yours.  A raccoon can take it's hands and rip it right open whether you have them up above it or not.  So just a word of caution, I'd use hardware cloth rather than the chicken wire.


Thank you, for your concern. I keep dogs and i'm not worried about predators. I haven't had a predator attack in 10 years.

As far as a raccoon ripping chicken wire with his hands, don't believe everything you read on the internet. You are stronger than a raccoon. Try ripping it with your hands. 
However if it is not stretched and stapled properly, they can pull the wire hard enough to unstaple it.


----------



## aart (May 14, 2017)

Consider this for hanging roosts...a little tricky to do so, but they are removable.


----------

